# Myfitnesspal app



## Sensei Payne (May 23, 2011)

This is an app for at least android..I use it...its a calorie counter and it tracks your proformence and improvement.

has helped me out a whole lot, with prepackaged items you can just scan the barcode and it auto populates the nutrition facts.

FYI: I did not make this app nor do I get anything if you use it...I just found it very helpful.


----------



## CoryKS (May 23, 2011)

I use it as well.  It's great for keeping track of your nutritional intake and caloric burn rate.


----------



## MidnightBlue (May 23, 2011)

Agreed!  I just posted a big blurb about it to ilhe4e12345!    Great little app!


----------



## Sensei Payne (May 23, 2011)

I definitly have the "Eye of the Tiger" as it will with this weight loss...

trying to drop about 20 lbs...the healthy way.


----------



## MidnightBlue (May 23, 2011)

Good luck, Sensei Payne!  I'm in the same boat!    I started taking supplements called Oxy Elite Pro, too, and that seems to be helping with few side effects.


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jun 1, 2011)

if anyone would like to add me on the myfitnesspal site my name on there is paynesensei


----------



## NSRTKD (Sep 1, 2011)

I love this app... though I find the weight estimates "if you ate like this every day you would weigh XXX in 5 weeks" to be an inaccurate for my body/training, personally.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 1, 2011)

Just installed it on my phone!!

Looking forward to finally getting into shape finally!!

got a long road a head of me but im taking the right steps and im really hoping this app helps. Add me as a friend BJPalmer85. I already added you sensei payne

B


----------



## NSRTKD (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm naomisarah1


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 2, 2011)

naomisarah said:


> I'm naomisarah1




fried request sent

B


----------

